

Apple moves to trademark the term ‘startup’ in Malaysia - DiabloD3
http://www.digitalnewsasia.com/digital-economy/apple-moves-to-trademark-the-term-startup-in-malaysia

======
aroch
Oh FFS, not the bullshit again; it's a month old article at that.

